# Guess my puppies adult colour!



## FollowOurTails (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi! I have been lurking on this site for a while so Im quite excited to be here with an actual profile!

My puppy, Logan-Rose is 14 weeks old now and I have been on discussion after discussion about colour change.

Lo's mama is a very light golden, not so much an English Cream, but close!
Lo's dad is a very very dark red! 

Going off her ears and hocks I am thinking a medium gold? 

I'd love to see pics of your pups, adults and if you think Lo will be darker or lighter!

Allie and Lo-Ro 

(Added a few pics!)


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

This color


----------



## FollowOurTails (Aug 9, 2021)

Dunmar said:


> This color
> View attachment 884835


Yeah I was thinking around that too!!

Is this yours? Absolute cutie!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Based on her ears and eyelashes - I'd say dark gold. 

However, have seen some pups out there (English lines) who have a "blended" coat where the jacket and ears are darker and bib and feathers are lighter.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

FollowOurTails said:


> Yeah I was thinking around that too!!
> 
> Is this yours? Absolute cutie!!!


Yeah this one is mine. She was close to the coloring of yours at about that age. Maybe a little lighter


----------



## FollowOurTails (Aug 9, 2021)

Megora said:


> Based on her ears and eyelashes - I'd say dark gold.
> 
> However, have seen some pups out there (English lines) who have a "blended" coat where the jacket and ears are darker and bib and feathers are lighter.


Oooh we go off eyelashes too? I do have a feeling she will get the blend! Its still early days but she is very light in areas!


----------



## Margaux's Dad (Oct 30, 2020)

Our girl's mom was very light and her dad was medium gold. Her ears have always been darker than the rest of her coat. Her back has gotten darker over time, too, but she is very light underneath. I think she might be an example of the blend mentioned above.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Margaux's Dad said:


> Our girl's mom was very light and her dad was medium gold. Her ears have always been darker than the rest of her coat. Her back has gotten darker over time, too, but she is very light underneath. I think she might be an example of the blend mentioned above.
> 
> View attachment 884839


How old is she? She looks pretty young still.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

We found that the "tips of ears" worked for our Kona. You can see pics of her at various ages (4-thru-21 months) at _*this link (a thread on this forum)*_.


----------



## Margaux's Dad (Oct 30, 2020)

Megora said:


> How old is she? She looks pretty young still.











She's about 1.5 years. That photograph is several months old though. Here's a more recent photograph. It's not a great picture. She was still wet from a swim. But you can see the color variations, with darker ears and back.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Megora said:


> Based on her ears and eyelashes - I'd say dark gold.
> 
> However, have seen some pups out there (English lines) who have a "blended" coat where the jacket and ears are darker and bib and feathers are lighter.


I would describe Pilot like that. He's not English lines though.


----------



## FollowOurTails (Aug 9, 2021)

Margaux's Dad said:


> Our girl's mom was very light and her dad was medium gold. Her ears have always been darker than the rest of her coat. Her back has gotten darker over time, too, but she is very light underneath. I think she might be an example of the blend mentioned above.
> 
> View attachment 884838
> View attachment 884839


Its so interesting how her ears are still dark! Cute dipped in honey ears 😍


----------



## FollowOurTails (Aug 9, 2021)

SoCalEngr said:


> We found that the "tips of ears" worked for our Kona. You can see pics of her at various ages (4-thru-21 months) at _*this link (a thread on this forum)*_.


Omg what a great idea to have a thread on her growth! Loved looking through your photos!


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

FollowOurTails said:


> Hi! I have been lurking on this site for a while so Im quite excited to be here with an actual profile!
> 
> My puppy, Logan-Rose is 14 weeks old now and I have been on discussion after discussion about colour change.
> 
> ...



Close to my color-and he's stayed that way. 11 mo. Not sure if they change colors at 2 years - then disregard what I say. Lol


----------



## FollowOurTails (Aug 9, 2021)

MintChip said:


> Close to my color-and he's stayed that way. 11 mo. Not sure if they change colors at 2 years - then disregard what I say. Lol


Oooh do you have pics?


----------

